# How to dispose of old number plates?



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

ok i dont know the answer .i have a private plate and each new car i got i had to run with the old plate till everything was sorted ,now i have a bout 6 set of number plates how do i dispose of them safely?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Put them in the bin!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Disposal of unwanted number plates
You should dispose of unwanted number plates correctly and securely, so that they can't be used again. Ideally, you should cut them into at least four pieces, with none of the pieces being more than half of the plate, and the registration number should not be left intact.

Taken from the internet .


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Disposal of unwanted number plates
> You should dispose of unwanted number plates correctly and securely, so that they can't be used again. Ideally, you should cut them into at least four pieces, with none of the pieces being more than half of the plate, and the registration number should not be left intact.
> 
> Taken from the internet .


Then recycle them!!


----------

